# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Baptismos de Mergulho em Mar  Dia 23 de Setembro ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite
Que tal aproveitar a proposta do Bilhas  Forum de Murgulho nosso parceiro e entrar no "mundo do silencio" como dizia Jaques Yves Cousteau :SbQuestion2: 




> O Fórum de Mergulho e a APDM em parceria com a Exclusive-Divers vão realizar no próximo dia 23 de Setembro baptismos de mar, na Praia da Duquesa em Cascais.
> 
> Todo o material necessário será disponibilizado pelo Centro de Mergulho no local.
> Os participantes serão acompanhados por um Instrutor de Mergulho, sendo o Baptismo dividido em duas partes:
> -Parte teórica
> -Parte prática
> 
> O Baptismo terá a duração de aproximadamente 90 minutos.
> 
> ...


Aproveitem e apreciem algo bem diferente, talvez o vosso "aquário" visto de dentro... :yb665: ...enfim um pouco mais frio e com fauna e flora diferentes mas igualmente deslumbrantes.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------

